# Can we have a



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Tunning section as alot of post keep getting repeated ie which chip, brakes. Also some posts which might need a more attention get lost amongst all the tax disc holders,i got beat by a Nova, did i get a ticket kind of threads 
cheers
Jonah


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Obviously I'm the only person who thinks so :-/


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

No, i agree Jonah... it would be good to have some subdivisions in the main board... stuff that is 'on topic' but can be focussed down a little


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm afraid I take the opposite view. I've seen other sites that have ended up with too many sub forums and they suffer as the vibe, atmosphere and number of postings justs gets split up. :-/


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

I'm with Scotty. It dilute's the content far too much - as another forum has experienced.


----------

